# The best driving school in Barcelona



## Brego (May 1, 2017)

Hello, 

I am moving to Barcelona and need to learn to drive. Can you please recommend the best driving school in Barcelona? 

Thank you. 

Brego


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

If you don't get any answers here, you might want to ask your question on the "Barcelona Expats International BCN" facebook group.


----------

